# O lugar mais quente



## stormy (28 Abr 2009 às 10:22)

qual será o lugar mais quente do mundo a nivel de media anual e permanencia de medias mensais muito altas todo o ano?


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2009 às 10:51)

Normalmente costumam referir Dallol na Etiópia como o lugar com a temperatura média anual mais elevada (34,4ºC).

Djibouti, com 29,9ºC de temperatura média anual também é um dos lugares mais quentes. Neste local os valores médios mensais variam entre 25,1ºC, em Janeiro, e 36,4ºC em Julho.


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2009 às 11:55)

Dan disse:


> Normalmente costumam referir Dallol na Etiópia como o lugar com a temperatura média anual mais elevada (34,4ºC).
> 
> Djibouti, com 29,9ºC de temperatura média anual também é um dos lugares mais quentes. Neste local os valores médios mensais variam entre 25,1ºC, em Janeiro, e 36,4ºC em Julho.



fixee
sao temperaturas elevadissimas


----------



## Z13 (28 Abr 2009 às 18:45)

Alguém tem dados do deserto Mojave e do Vale da Morte?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2009 às 19:11)

Z13 disse:


> Alguém tem dados do deserto Mojave e do Vale da Morte?



Para o Vale da Morte, penso que a média das máximas, em Julho, ronda os *46 ºC* e o record absoluto rondou os *54 ºC*, por várias vezes.


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2009 às 19:12)

O Vale da Morte também é um local muito quente, mas a média anual não tão alta como a de outros locais muito por causa do inverno que é relativamente fresco.

Média anual 24ºC

Mês mais fresco - Dezembro com 11ºC

Mês mais quente - Julho com 38ºC

O Verão é brutal com uma média das máximas de 46ºC em Julho.

Nas últimas décadas, neste local, a temperatura já variou entre +54ºC e -9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Abr 2009 às 19:14)

Dan disse:


> O Vale da Morte também é um local muito quente, mas a média anual não tão alta como a de outros locais muito por causa do inverno que é relativamente fresco.
> 
> Média anual 24ºC
> 
> ...






  






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2009 às 19:21)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Para o Vale da Morte, penso que a média das máximas, em Julho, ronda os *46 ºC* e o record absoluto rondou os *54 ºC*, por várias vezes.





Dan disse:


> O Verão é brutal com uma média das máximas de 46ºC em Julho.
> 
> Nas últimas décadas, neste local, a temperatura já variou entre +54ºC e -9ºC.



Mesmo tendo dito os valores por alto e de memória, parece que acertei. 

Apesar dos grandes extremos desse local, ele apresenta uma tendência muito maior para temperaturas elevadas do que para temperaturas baixas.
Aliás, discute-se muito qual dos dois locais - Al'Aziziyah, Líbia e Vale da Morte, Estados Unidos - foi o que teve um record de temperatura máxima mais elevado, devido à veracidade discutível dos valores registados em Al'Aziziyah, que alguns dizem ter sido obtidos em condições deficientes.


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2009 às 19:47)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mesmo tendo dito os valores por alto e de memória, parece que acertei.
> 
> Apesar dos grandes extremos desse local, ele apresenta uma tendência muito maior para temperaturas elevadas do que para temperaturas baixas.
> Aliás, discute-se muito qual dos dois locais - Al'Aziziyah, Líbia e Vale da Morte, Estados Unidos - foi o que teve um record de temperatura máxima mais elevado, devido à veracidade discutível dos valores registados em Al'Aziziyah, que alguns dizem ter sido obtidos em condições deficientes.



Parece-me que já está posto de parte o valor de Al'Aziziyah na Líbia. Certamente foi obtido em condições deficientes. Depois disso nunca mais voltou a registar valores dessa ordem nem nada parecido.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Abr 2009 às 21:12)

Sim, a nível de registos já efectuados, o Vale da morte nos Estados Unidos apresenta-se como um forte candidato e penso que um dos factores essenciais a ter em conta é o facto da sua área mais baixa se encontrar a cotas muito inferiores face ao nível médio das águas do mar (lamento não recordar a que nível se encontra o ponto mais baixo e o google maps também não ajudou!).


----------



## Z13 (28 Abr 2009 às 22:27)

Presumo que não haja grandes dados, mas o interior australiano também deve dar um bom candidato!

Em Dezembro de 1996/7, (não me recordo!), estive em Melbourne, bem no sul do continente australiano, e tivemos pelo menos 1 dia de máxima de 46ºC...

Por tanto, no interior deveria estar ainda mais... "hot" 


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2009 às 23:32)

O valor mais elevado registado na Austrália é de 50,7°C em Oodnadatta no dia 2 de Janeiro de 1960.


----------



## belem (29 Abr 2009 às 02:25)

O litoral do Golfo Pérsico também tem locais bem quentes, entre os quais Abadan.
Lembro-me também de ver umas localidades bem quentes da Argélia, Arábia Saudita e Irão.


----------



## Z13 (29 Abr 2009 às 11:05)

Dan disse:


> O valor mais elevado registado na Austrália é de 50,7°C em Oodnadatta no dia 2 de Janeiro de 1960.






É curioso esse dado... pois deixa-me na dúvida se as informações que na altura colhíamos eram correctas ou não...

A principal ideia que trouxe sobre o clima de Melbourne, porque a constatei, foi que em 9 dias que lá passei, existiram alguns com máximas bem amenas de 25/30ºC, porque os ventos vinham de sul (oceano), e no dia seguinte as temperaturas subiam bem para lá dos 40ºC porque os ventos vinham de norte (deserto), e tornavam a vida na rua insuportável...


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (29 Abr 2009 às 11:37)

Máxima mais alta por mês.

MELBOURNE AIRPORT (desde Julho de 1970)


```
Jan	Feb	Mar	Apr	May	Jun	Jul	Aug	Sep	Oct	Nov	Dec
44.6	46.8	40.8	34.5	27.0	21.8	22.7	25.6	29.0	36.0	39.6	43.8
```

MELBOURNE REGIONAL OFFICE (desde Maio de 1855)


```
Jan	Feb	Mar	Apr	May	Jun	Jul	Aug	Sep	Oct	Nov	Dec  
45.6	46.4	41.7	34.9	28.7	22.4	23.1	26.5	31.4	36.9	40.9	43.7
```

Mas há mais estações em Melbourne.


----------



## stormy (29 Abr 2009 às 12:18)

penso que os locais mais quentes em termos de max absoluta se situam na faixa peninsula arabica-deserto do saara.
em termos de media anual e permanencia de medias mensais muito altas todo o ano devem ser os locais da costa do mar vermelho/corno de africa


----------



## Bgc (30 Abr 2009 às 13:07)

Em Setembro passado estive em Douz, no interior sul da Tunísia. 
Quando cheguei lá registavam-se 50ºC e quando me levantei, as 4h30 da madrugada, ainda estava nos 34ºC.

Vinde Lelel e Vinde Diabi, no interior da Mauritânia também têm temperaturas excepcionalmente elevados.


----------



## belem (30 Abr 2009 às 19:23)

Bgc disse:


> Em Setembro passado estive em Douz, no interior sul da Tunísia.
> Quando cheguei lá registavam-se 50ºC e quando me levantei, as 4h30 da madrugada, ainda estava nos 34ºC.
> 
> Vinde Lelel e Vinde Diabi, no interior da Mauritânia também têm temperaturas excepcionalmente elevados.



Sem dúvida que 50 ºc de dia  e 34 às 4 da manhã é mto calor, mas já senti temperaturas próximas dessas sem sair de Portugal.
Agora, na Mauritânia acredito que seja assim e de forma muito mais constante.
Mas Dallol é mesmo muito quente.
Vi uma reportagem sobre a região, e no dia que foram lá, estavam 48ºc à sombra.
As pessoas dormem frequentemente na rua.


----------



## Bgc (30 Abr 2009 às 19:35)

belem disse:


> Sem dúvida que 50 ºc de dia  e 34 às 4 da manhã é mto calor, mas já senti temperaturas próximas dessas sem sair de Portugal.
> Agora, na Mauritânia acredito que seja assim e de forma muito mais constante.
> Mas Dallol é mesmo muito quente.
> Vi uma reportagem sobre a região, e no dia que foram lá, estavam 48ºc à sombra.
> As pessoas dormem frequentemente na rua.



Não referi esses valores de Douz como sendo absolutos nem nada semelhante. Achei um local com enorme potencial para atingir grandes temperaturas, ainda para mais sendo uma cidade bem povoada (cerca de 30 mil hab.). Achei relevante o facto de só lá ter estado um dia e uma noite (ainda para mais já em Setembro) e ter sentido esses extremos como sendo bastante habituais.

Temperaturas próximas sem sair de Portugal? Hmm...

Já agora refiro também que em Ouarzazate (Sul de Marrocos) registei 51.2ºC no mês de Julho.


----------



## belem (30 Abr 2009 às 19:52)

Bgc disse:


> Não referi esses valores de Douz como sendo absolutos nem nada semelhante. Achei um local com enorme potencial para atingir grandes temperaturas, ainda para mais sendo uma cidade bem povoada (cerca de 30 mil hab.). Achei relevante o facto de só lá ter estado um dia e uma noite (ainda para mais já em Setembro) e ter sentido esses extremos como sendo bastante habituais.
> 
> Temperaturas próximas sem sair de Portugal? Hmm...
> 
> Já agora refiro também que em Ouarzazate (Sul de Marrocos) registei 51.2ºC no mês de Julho.



Sim, eu percebi, que foi muito bom, tendo em conta que foi ao acaso.
O Sul da Tunísia ( Interior...) é muito quente de Julho a Setembro.
Ouarzazate é também muito quente, mas no Vale do Draa, ontem também já estive, deve ser bem mais quente.
Aliás fui a Marrocos em Maio e enquanto chovia em Ouarzazate, no vale do Draa, estavam mais de 30ºc, mesmo no fim da tarde.
Sim já apanhei temperaturas próximas dessas e tal como tu, foi sem contar com isso. Não percebo muito bem esse «hmm».
Foi em Junho do ano passado no Vale do Guadiana.
Não estava na fase mais quente do ano e nem estava nas zonas mais quentes.
Em Portalegre, poucos dias mais tarde, numa zona abrigada, apanhei mais de 30º bem pela noite dentro ( deviam ser umas 2 da manhã).


----------



## Bgc (30 Abr 2009 às 20:10)

belem disse:


> Sim, eu percebi, que foi muito bom, tendo em conta que foi ao acaso.
> O Sul da Tunísia ( Interior...) é muito quente de Julho a Setembro.
> Ouarzazate é também muito quente, mas no Vale do Draa, ontem também já estive, deve ser bem mais quente.
> Aliás fui a Marrocos em Maio e enquanto chovia em Ouarzazate, no vale do Draa, estavam mais de 30ºc, mesmo no fim da tarde.
> ...



Mas as 2h da manhã, em pleno verão, a temperatura ainda está a cair.
Tenho ideia de Faro ter uma mínima superior a 30ºC (32?) ainda há relativamente poucos anos, não? 

O "hmm" foi por ter ficado a pensar no assunto 
Mas 50ºC no ano passado? Em termos oficiais não foi 2003 o ano de máximos nessa zona do alentejo?


----------



## belem (30 Abr 2009 às 20:20)

Bgc disse:


> Mas as 2h da manhã, em pleno verão, a temperatura ainda está a cair.
> Tenho ideia de Faro ter uma mínima superior a 30ºC (32?) ainda há relativamente poucos anos, não?
> 
> O "hmm" foi por ter ficado a pensar no assunto
> Mas 50ºC no ano passado? Em termos oficiais não foi 2003 o ano de máximos nessa zona do alentejo?



A temperatura não estava bem a cair, a ideia que tenho é que até subiu.
Creio que foi Portalegre mesmo, que registou 32ºc. Faro talvez também terá atingido esse valor ou próximo, mas noutro ano... Não sei bem, mas já ouvi falar.
Não disse que foram 50ºc no ano passado o que disse é que senti temperaturas próximas ( não muito inferiores).
2003 nos locais mais quentes do Alentejo, como os que descrevi, não houve registos, mas creio que eventualmente terá sido mais quente que no ano passado,sim.


----------



## psm (30 Abr 2009 às 20:21)

Vou ser um pouco contra.
Não acham que estão a divergir do tema inicial?


----------



## Bgc (30 Abr 2009 às 20:22)

Julgo que o Afeganistão ou mesmo o Egipto também terão potencial para grandes extremos.

Vou fazer uma pesquisa e relato se econtrar algo relevante!


----------



## belem (30 Abr 2009 às 20:37)

Bgc disse:


> Julgo que o Afeganistão ou mesmo o Egipto também terão potencial para grandes extremos.
> 
> Vou fazer uma pesquisa e relato se econtrar algo relevante!



Eu no ano passado observei registos nos meses mais quentes  e a Arábia Saudita, a Argélia e o Irão foi onde observei os valores mais altos.
Eventualmente mais países têm potencial idêntico mas ainda sem registos.
Marrocos é um país algo desconhecido, mas também tem muito potencial, nos seus vales do interior.
Em termos de média anual, a Mauritânia tem locais com mais de 30ºc, mas penso que também países como o Mali, a Somália, o Sudão, o Djibuti entre outros.
A Etiópia lidera destacada para já.


----------



## Skizzo (3 Mai 2009 às 22:08)

O Paquistão regista temperaturas superiores aos 50ºC, deve ser um dos sítios mais quentes


----------



## belem (4 Mai 2009 às 01:51)

Skizzo disse:


> O Paquistão regista temperaturas superiores aos 50ºC, deve ser um dos sítios mais quentes



Eu tb vi dados do Paquistão e no entanto nem eram dos mais altos, embora fossem já bastante altos.


----------



## Skizzo (4 Mai 2009 às 14:27)

Temperaturas constantes entre os 45 e os 52 graus entre Maio e Junho parece-me ser dos mais altos


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2009 às 18:00)

Jacobabad no Paquistão.

Longitude	 	 *68° 28' E*
Latitude	 	 *28° 18' N*
Altitude	 	 *55 m*

Quase todos os anos atinge valores iguais ou superiores a 50ºC. Em Junho de 2003 chegou mesmo a 52,5ºC.


----------



## Bgc (4 Mai 2009 às 20:08)

Estes gráficos são de onde, Dan? Gostava de procurar esses dados, mas relativos a algumas cidades da Mauritânia.


----------



## psm (4 Mai 2009 às 20:19)

Venho colocar um local pouco conhecido.
Não gosto muito do wikipédia pois muitas vezes mostra pouco rigor cientifico, mas para este local tenho que o colocar.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dasht-e_Lut


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2009 às 20:44)

Bgc disse:


> Estes gráficos são de onde, Dan? Gostava de procurar esses dados, mas relativos a algumas cidades da Mauritânia.



Os dados foram tirados do WeatherOnline.


----------



## belem (4 Mai 2009 às 22:50)

Skizzo disse:


> Temperaturas constantes entre os 45 e os 52 graus entre Maio e Junho parece-me ser dos mais altos



Sim é dos mais quentes, mas não o mais quente que já vi.


----------



## Kodiak (5 Mai 2009 às 00:02)

Só agora vi este tópico e reparei que o Vale da Morte foi aqui referido. Há uns anos aventurei-me 15 dias pelo deserto de Mojave e visitei naturalmente aquele vale. Posso garantir que as temperaturas em Setembro são muito elevadas.


----------

